# Help! Plastisol transfers not coming out right!



## Juny11 (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought the hot split papter from ryonet, using union ink ultrasoft, and i'm even using the adhesive powder and i cant get it to stick fully on the shirt! Heat pressing at 350 for 12-15 seconds. Is there something i'm missing?


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

Hot Peel heat transfers do not require adhesive powder. The powder is for cold peel heat transfers. 

I would revisit your printing procedure. You may be over curing (over gelling) the ink when printing your transfers. @ 250˚ is where you want to be temperature wise. If your running your sheets through the dryer @ 275˚- 300˚, you're over gelling the ink and the transfer will not split properly at the application stage.


----------



## Juny11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok thanks! I will give that a try then let you kno.


----------



## jimprinter (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree, sounds like too much heat.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

If the temp on your heat press is 350 thats to low. For dark ink (black, purple, forest green) on a light colored 50/50 t, the temp I run is 390. For 8 seconds. Heavy pressure. White transfers for black 50/50 t's, 360 to 370 medium pressure. If you are printing the transfers yourself and are running them through a conveyror dryer.....get them just past the wet stage, this will be undercured or what I call gel cured. U don't have to use the adhesive powder on the black or dark colored ink. The white transfers I DO USE the adhesive powser. I have only overcured a few transfers....this is because I am using a flash cure unit to gel cure, I stepped out of the room and forgot the transfer was still under there. The best paper and I do mean the best paper on the market is the ultrastrip 3000 frome ace screen supply. I also use the union ultrasoft series, very good ink. If you have any more questions just private message me and I will give you my cell number,


----------

